# Anyone in West Virginia? Looking for referrals



## airprod (Apr 17, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a source for a/v or lighting in WV? Any suggestions on event companies that might serve the area? Did a search and it looks like I'll be relying on Virginia/DC resources (luckily the town is pretty close to the VA border). Thanks!


----------



## Lextech (Apr 18, 2017)

Roanoke has some resources, where in WV are you talking and what are you looking for?


----------



## Ronnie (Apr 18, 2017)

We do lighting production and rentals in WV. Mostly conventional and LED pars, LED battens, truss, fog, etc... We are primarily a sound provider but we are growing our inventory of lighting, staging and rigging. Message Joyful Productions on FB. Also, we will connect you with folks who can provide what we can't.


----------



## airprod (Apr 18, 2017)

Lextech said:


> Roanoke has some resources, where in WV are you talking and what are you looking for?



Roanoke should work since I believe it's about a 1:30-1:45min drive from town. We'll be in Greenbrier County, WV. Just a few mins from the heart of Lewisburg. And mostly looking for a mix of conventional and LED pars and S4s to cover an outdoor field for an event. Also looking for sharpys along with power (site has hookups but planning on running a genny to be safe) and a console (thinking Chamsys, Hog, GrandMa would all work here but open to what's available..). We'll need to rent a couple of projectors that have enough punch to fill a 10' screen outside at night along with a PA/audio system to cover about a 300' square (definitely going to need an audio engineer). We'll need a crew for rigging and setup and to run as well. 

Last I'm also looking for a licensed vendor/crew for both fireworks and close prox pyro fx. Nothing too fancy or numerous but we will need it sync'd to a 15 min a/v piece. The rest of the gear is for area lighting/sound and ambiance. 



Ronnie said:


> We do lighting production and rentals in WV. Mostly conventional and LED pars, LED battens, truss, fog, etc... We are primarily a sound provider but we are growing our inventory of lighting, staging and rigging. Message Joyful Productions on FB. Also, we will connect you with folks who can provide what we can't.



Thanks! I'll shoot you a message. A bit more info above on what we're looking for. 

I'm going to carve out some time to crunch numbers and get a preferred gear list while looking for suppliers but open to working with what's available as much as possible.


----------



## Lextech (Apr 20, 2017)

Stagesound in Roanoke should be able to help you out with sound, lights and projection, 800 778 9839. Not sure if they have Sharpys.


----------



## airprod (May 22, 2017)

Sorry could've sworn I said this sooner but thanks so much!


----------

